

How to Persuade More Effectively: 6 Principles to Help You Be More Persuasive Immediately - jensthang
http://www.thenegotiationguru.com/how-to-persuade-more-effectively-6-principles-to-help-you-be-more-persuasive-immediately
If you are in any business or interested in being more persuasive in your field, here are the 6 principles of persuasion that will help you be more persuasive immediately. It’s powerful, effective and easy to read.
======
mixmax
Read "how to win friends and influence people" by Dale Carnegie. As a people
guy I would say that this is the best book ever written on the subject. It's
quite a short read, so really there is no excuse ;-)

Besides it's great fun to read his real life stories and examples, since the
book is from 1936. No Meg Whitman or Steve Jobs, but lots of Dale Carnegie and
Thomas Jefferson.

If you ar e too lazy or too broke to get the book the main points are listed
here: [http://www.westegg.com/unmaintained/carnegie/win-
friends.htm...](http://www.westegg.com/unmaintained/carnegie/win-friends.html)

